# Which .45 for next gun?



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm enjoying my Walthers (P99, P22, PPK/S) but I think my next purchase will be something in .45 ACP. The question is which one? I've owned and sold off my Glocks so the G30 is no longer on the table. This will be a shooter, a plinker, hiking/camping, home defense and maybe CCW though the Walthers are filling that bill for now. My current list of interesting guns are something in 1911 or a USP, USPC, or USPCT. Any pros and cons I should be considering?

Or should I just say "screw it" for another pistol and get an AR?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

IMHO: If you go 1911/.45 take a good look at S&W right now. Out of the box they got about the best track record going. For the money they are hard to beat and they will do all the above you got listed. Good luck


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

How about the SW99 in .45ACP? I'd also recommend you take a close look at the Ruger P90 or P345.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the SW99 in 45 would have too much muzzle flip - as much as I like the 9mm version. I don't think it would be a good buy.

If I wanted a 45, I'd either get a 1911, a HK USP, or the 45 cal version of the FN/Browning Pro-9. I have held the 9mm version, and it is a very nice gun.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How about a 1911 AND an AR? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Personally, go for an AR, they're too much fun. They can be money pits if you're not careful, though, too many aftermarket parts tempting you..

.45 wise, a USP would be my first choice, but that's mostly because 1911's don't fit me too well. Have you checked out the Springfield XDs?


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

You might want to take a look at the Springfield XD-45. It's getting very good reviews from the gun rags as well as from owners.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

+1 on the XD by springfield.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Go for the USP!!! :smt071


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

gunnut,

Any comment on the differences between your tactical and the compact?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jmoln said:


> gunnut,
> 
> Any comment on the differences between your tactical and the compact?


Well what would you like to know? The compact is much smaller and hides well. The Tac has the edge on accuracy but the compact is still pretty damn accurate. But are 100% reliable and I like the C&L feature very much! Recoil almost seems less on the compact and both are very soft shooters for the .45. Mags are expensive but you can find good deals everywhere and once ya got them you are good to go. If I knew I were going into a fight I would take the Tac over anything. Compact holds 8+1 where Tac holds 12+1. Both finishes hold up well and you don't have to baby them. IMO the finishes are tougher then blue and park but not quite as good as the Glock/XD finish. HE finish>Stainless


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

2400 said:


> How about a 1911 AND an AR? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


+1,000,000


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

The Marines where I work are snapping up XD-45's as fast as they can find them here in Maryland. It looks and feels like a very nice pistol; I haven't read anything negative about them.


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

gunut,

thanks for that comparison - really what I am asking is about felt recoil and snap between the USP and USPc. My only HK experience is with a USPf 9 LEM. It is a very soft shooter and I do like the trigger. As far as 9mm goes I'm happy with my P99 so again the next pistol purchase will probably be a 45, thus the 1911 vs. USPc question.

thanks for all your input.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jmoln said:


> gunut,
> 
> thanks for that comparison - really what I am asking is about felt recoil and snap between the USP and USPc. My only HK experience is with a USPf 9 LEM. It is a very soft shooter and I do like the trigger. As far as 9mm goes I'm happy with my P99 so again the next pistol purchase will probably be a 45, thus the 1911 vs. USPc question.
> 
> thanks for all your input.


Oh i c. My USPc .45 shoots softer then my 1911 and full size. I have taken 3 first time shooting out since I got it and none of them had any problems with the recoil. Not one stovepipe ether. They liked shooting it over the 1911. Hope that helps


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

over the years I have owned a few 1911's but only one stayed..my series 70 colt.I had a ruger and it was nice shot well but bulky.several springfields and they were great pistols but they left.1 auto ord. 1911 nickel deluxe but gave that one to my daughter on her 21 st birthday and she loves it.
the series 70 just feeds everything cast swc, hp's and fmj with out a problem and it is bone stock & best 1911 I have owned.
pete


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Get a 1911


----------



## Out West (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a 1911. Don't know why Shipwreck knocks the S&W 99. I have both in 45 acp. Like them both too. But when it comes to carry, I will take the S&W 99. I like the options that come with the S&W 99 trigger design: SA, DA and TDA.

If I only shot Bullseye, it would not be a contest. The 1911 would be my first choice. But, if I am going to use it in the field or for CHC my choice would be the S&W 99. Just my .02 worth.

Out West


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

A_J said:


> Personally, go for an AR, they're too much fun. They can be money pits if you're not careful, though, too many aftermarket parts tempting you..


What do you mean? They're money pits from the start.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MMMike said:


>


Yes, If I didn't have so many polymer guns, I'd get one of these


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

MMMike said:


>


I wonder how that thing feels with 15 rounds of .45!


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the input. I sold off my Glock26 and Beretta 85FS and decided to stop buying and selling handguns and try my hand with an AR. Went to the gun show today and picked up a Stag Arms 2H, the flattop and 500 rounds of .223. I should be getting out to the range on Monday or Tuesday, then I'll make one last post here to close out the topic. Any further handgun topics I start will be in the Walther section. I still have left-hand leather and kydex for the G26/27 if anyone is interested.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Have you considered a Taurus PT-945. It's the same size, look and feel as a 1911, but is MUCH easier to operate and break down, plus it's a DA/SA pistol... think of a DA 1911. I have one and think it's an outstanding choice in a full size 45 auto. I paid $375 for mine NIB last year and have been very happy with it.


----------



## str8stroke (Dec 9, 2006)

Kimber


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

The best kept secrets are the S&W Model 457 and the Bersa Thunder 45. Regards, Richard


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree with your suggestion of a Bersa 45. I've owned one more than 2 years and it makes a very good general purpose 45. I made some comments about them and posted a pic of mine, with some accessories, in a recent post on the Bersa 45 if you want more detail.


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

GO to the gun store and grab every .45 they got and it will find you


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

But i prefer 1911s


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree - the 1911 just feels so good in my hand. Since I told my wife I have enough pistols for the time being I guess I'm out of the market now. But since I got my CHP I am interested in the Kimber RCP. Like the thread starter, I'm looking for ARs for my wife and I.


----------

